
Lawmakers blast Yahoo executives for helping China jail dissident - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/11/07/MN2NT7C99.DTL
======
jemroc
This was the first Congressional hearing I've ever watched. I'm curious, is it
standard practice at these type of things to respond in a way that completely
dodges the original question? I don't think I heard a single straight answer
from either Jerry Yang or Michael Callahan the entire time.

~~~
gibsonf1
Yes, that is standard when the person speaking wants to avoid a perjury charge
and "legally" withhold information.

------
pius
Good. This was despicable behavior on the part of Yahoo.

